# Bad Front U-Joint?



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm getting a pretty good clunk on my '02 2500HD. In only happens in 4WD, not 2WD. When turning left tightly and changing from drive to reverse (or reverse to drive) I get a bad clunking noise from what seems to be my front left every once in a while. It's to the point where you can almost feel it in the steering wheel. It started prior to the latest storm here. The truck worked fine during the storm and it seemed like the clunk went away a little when there was a lot of slush splashed up under the truck (I might be crazy because I had been in the truck for a long time) My first asumption is a bad u-joint. Am I correct or way off base?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Forgot to subscribe...:realmad:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm no expert- but my truck makes a bit of a "clunk" while going from D to R or R to D, I always assumed it was normal...

Perhaps someone else can chime in with the symptoms of a bad U-Joint? I know when my back ones were bad when I first bought the truck, it made a godawful squeaking noise while driving...


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

you don't have "u-joints" in the front end in an 02 you have CV axles I could be your front diff getting loose, if it was a drive shaft u joint you really should not be able to feel it in the wheel... just a thought .... I have and 02 D-maxx and i haven't heard anything like that from up front and it has over 161000 on it


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I had the back u-joints done this past spring (because they were squeaking like crazy), so they should be good and the clunk comes from the left front for sure, only in 4WD. It only clunks when shifting gears while in 4WD too. In 2WD it's fine. I'll have to get it on the lift and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Most of the time the boots will be torn on the axles, that what starts the joints going out, lack of grease. Could also be a ball joint.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Would a ball joint only act up in 4WD?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can feel a bad front driveshaft in the wheel if it's bad enough, but usually as a vibration at higher speed. Ball joint is a possibility. When you are in 4wd you put torque on wheel and knuckle which could be doing it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah there is no vibration as far as I can tell at any speed, just the clunk. There might be a vibration while in 4WD but its hard to tell because I only use the 4WD when the roads are snowy and packed.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

We had an older chevy truck that made a clunking noise when we would go over big bumps. We couldn't ever tell what the problem was. But after awhile we found out the upper ball joints were worn out badly. The lower ball joints were in good shape. Take a good look under your truck. It could be a few different things. Might even want to take off your front tires to get a good look at everything. Good luck


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I thought B&B explained this pretty well but when going from forward to reverse, your auto hubs will disengage then quickly re engage making that clunk. He said that switching to a manual locking hub is the only way to get around this.

Maybe that is not right but it sounded like the last complaint I read and this was the problem.

The reason I opened the thread was because I saw the thread title and then the forum its located in so I ha to open it, LOL. But your dont have axle joints (commonly called u joints (same thing, just a different location)). The only front Ujoints you have are on your front driveshaft.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

My assumption is that it is one of your front CV joints. There really is no good way of feeling them out like you can with a u-joint or ball joint. If it is higher in miles or has been used a lot in 4wd it may be more likely. I think plow trucks put more wear on these because of the increased use of 4wd & extra weight on the front - especially turning on hard surfaces in 4wd.

Fortunately, the whole 1/2 shafts are surprisingly affordable at aftermarket auto parts stores. Usually $70-80 per shaft.

Here is another thread on a similar issue:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91538

Good luck.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Also, you can easily check your u-joints in your drives shafts (from transfercase to front & rear differential) for free play or clunking. Just block your wheels. Put your truck in neautral (or transfercase in neautral). Crawl under there and grab your driveshafts with your hands. Wiggle back and forth. If you feel, hear, or see clunking it should be easily identifable in the u-joint.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

stroker79;945386 said:


> I thought B&B explained this pretty well but when going from forward to reverse, your auto hubs will disengage then quickly re engage making that clunk. He said that switching to a manual locking hub is the only way to get around this.
> 
> Maybe that is not right but it sounded like the last complaint I read and this was the problem.
> 
> The reason I opened the thread was because I saw the thread title and then the forum its located in so I ha to open it, LOL. But your dont have axle joints (commonly called u joints (same thing, just a different location)). The only front Ujoints you have are on your front driveshaft.


That was as an older Solid Front Axle truck. His 02 does not have switchable hubs of any kind.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

stroker79;945386 said:


> He said that switching to a manual locking hub is the only way to get around this.


the only think that sucks with having the cv shafts and not to good ole way they used to be you cant put manuals on them


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Darn, I tried to be helpful. Least I know now!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You guys are a HUGE help. I really appreciate it. I have some things to start checking for now.


----------

